
Facebook and Google Talk Privacy - jfi
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/05/19/facebook-and-google-talk-privacy/
======
CodeMage
Tell me there's no implicit bias here:

 _Facebook looks set to simplify its privacy settings whereas Google has
downplayed privacy fears of its own._

Never mind the details of the Google part of the story. Never mind that the
whole wi-fi fiasco was blown out of proportions and that the one who came out
the worst was really Google. The important thing media wants us to focus on
the idea that Google is the new evil.

